# Gestionnaire de mdl / coffre fort, que choisir ?



## radiaate (28 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Je souhaiterais investir dans un 'coffre fort'/gestionnaire pour mes mdp, qui serait à la fois accessible sur mon MBP et iPhone. Seul problème, beaucoup d'applications, parfois chers, et pas évident pour choisir (surtout quand on à par exemple x commentaires élogieux, et 2 commentaires négatifs comme quoi l'app supprime tout son contenu dès la moindre maj... embêtant ). 
Je souhaiterais avoir vos témoignages, pourquoi vous avez choisi tel app, ce qui est le plus sécurisant au niveau du cryptage etc (je suis novice là dedans XD). Je suis prête à y mettre le prix s'il le faut (en une seule fois si possible, pas sûr que de devoir payer par an soit le plus économique :mouais: mais je suis prête à écouter vos arguments), sachant que l'auto-remplissage n'est pas un critère qui rentre en compte pour moi, ça ne me dérange pas d'aller copier/coller dans l'app mac pour ensuite le coller sur mon site 

J'ai bien repéré _OneSafe_, mais impossible de savoir sur leur site si le prix indiqué est à payer une seule fois pour x année ou si c'est le prix par an... je dois être un peu bête et j'ai mal vu  Je suis actuellement sur _Keeper_, en version d'essai gratuite, n'osant pas passer le cap ($$/an).

Merci pour vos futurs témoignages, à bientôt.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2013)

J'en utilise deux.

1 password qui gère mes mots de passe sur Mac et iPhone/iPad. Le tout bien synchronisé.

Le second, c'est SPLASH ID. Je trimbale ce logiciel depuis maintenant plus de 10 ans, voir peut être 15. Je l'utilisais sur mon palm en synchro avec mon Mac. ça a toujours fonctionné et fonctionne encore. C'est donc une solution pérenne.

Je garde tout ce que je souhaite dans cette application.

Mot de passe
clef logiciel
infos d'accès a internet
notes
etc.

Bref, tout ce qui peut être écrit.

Il crée des listes facilement classables selon plusieurs critères que tu définis.

Bref, polyvalent, ergonomique, peu cher et compatible Mac, PC et iPhone/iPad.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2013)

parmi les bons

keepass , gratuit open source , quasi tous les OS
(avec app pour mobiles ou derivés plus taillés OSX genre keepassX, keepass X n'exige pas mono)


1password ( payant)

lastpass (le relais est une interface en ligne , cryptée) avec lastpass pocket
gratuit et payant selon options

ever password ( gratuit)

etc etc


----------



## drs (28 Juin 2013)

gwen a dit:


> JLe second, c'est SPLASH ID. Je trimbale ce logiciel depuis maintenant plus de 10 ans, voir peut être 15. Je l'utilisais sur mon palm en synchro avec mon Mac. ça a toujours fonctionné et fonctionne encore. C'est donc une solution pérenne.



Idem pour moi 

Je n'utilise que celui là. Et hors de question de stocker cela en ligne. En local dans l'iphone, et en local dans le ou les mac, puisque l'iphone peut se synchroniser avec plusieurs desktops.


----------



## kyaude (25 Mars 2014)

Le prix varie en fonction de l'option de synchronisation voir ...
https://splashid.com/personal/pricing.html


----------

